# PUCALLPA



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

segunda ciudad de la amazonia peruana, capital de la region ucayali, a orillas del rio ucayali.
ciudad industrial comercial y maderera, tiene unos 300 mil habitantes y es una urbe q crecio mas rapido q su planificacion.
es neta ciudad de la selva baja, con mucho dinamismo y mucho por hacer en el aspecto urbano.

si pueden ponerlo en imangenes de ciudades peruanas.


































yarinacocha
























esta laguna esta en pucallpa y es un lugar turistico.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

problema latente en las ciudades amazonicas y otras del peru.....mcuho mototaxi....pucallpa es la capital del mototaxi.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

que atrazado esta nuestro pais cada vez que veo imagenes de ciudades asi(con poblacion regular)me da colera pensar todo el dinero que se tiran los alcaldes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso sí, en la selva la mayoría de las ciudades tienen este aspecto, desorden caos, autoconstrucción, sin duda es la región más atrasada del Perú.


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

plata kreo no hay mucha, maliiiiiiiiisimos politicos y urbanistas improvisados sobran tambien :S aunke no se puede culpar solo a los locales, el centralismo creo yo se siente muxo mas aki en la selva, historicamente Lima ha desconocido a su hermano menor, incluso reglando tierras a brazil en la joven republica, y regalando pedazos a ecuador no hace poco ( fujimori d miercoles), y pa remate nos kieren kitar las exoneraciones tributarias argumentando el canon petrolero, del ke a proposito recibimos casi nada para nuestras ciudades. creo k es un merito exclusivamente nuestro el no solo haber sobrevivido sino tmbien desarrlllarnos en estas condiciones tan jodidas como las nuestras, las ciudades aki son mas caras k en el resto dl pais.

P.D. la autoconstruccion no es en absoluto exclusiva por estos lares, creo k los pueblos jovenes en los cerros limeños son un claro ejemplo.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Teneis razon.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

bastante quedada....no parece ciudad, eso es un PUEBLO......y uumm...300,000 habitantes?...sera todo el departamento de Ucayali...pero Pucallpa solo...lo dudo...chequeen bien ese dato....

los mototaxis,....horrible oye...


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

Hace falta más desarrollo teniendo en cuenta que es una ciudad que supera los 300 000 habitantes, sin embargo hay que entender que el acceso ha de ser muy difícil por la selva.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Paisajes, hermosooss las ciudad  dejemoslo ahi nomas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda lo que le hace falta a nuestras ciudades selvaticas es inversión privada, tengo entendido que Pucallpa tiene buena planificación, el problema es que la gente construye sus casas de a pocos, no hay buenas vías de acceso, en general es una región olvidad por el estado.


----------



## Artesol (Mar 26, 2007)

*Pucallpa*

Mas fotos


----------



## Artesol (Mar 26, 2007)

*Pucallpa*

Vista del Reloj Publico de Pucallpa.


----------



## Artesol (Mar 26, 2007)

*Municipalidad de Pucallpa*

Palacio Municipal de la ciudad de Pucallpa


----------



## Artesol (Mar 26, 2007)

*PUCALLPINA*

Ejemplar de esta parte de la selva peruana.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Están bonitas tus fotos, Artesol.
Yo había pensado que tenías más, por eso es que te dije que crearas un nuevo thread. Como son pocas, está bien que las hayas puesto aquí.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Es lamentable como en las ciudades del interior del pais se malgasta el poco dinero que tienen. En vez que hacer obras que tengan un verdadero impacto en la calidad de vida de la poblacion se derrocha dinero en "majestuosas obras" como esta, que no son nada mas que un monumento al mal gusto...lamentablemente cosas asi abundan en nuestro pais! hno:




Artesol said:


> Vista del Reloj Publico de Pucallpa.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

La torre de mamey creo q tb esta en esta ciudad no? :lol:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Esta "torre de mamey" tiene su gracia, Claudiña. Además, no es muy grande. La de Puerto Maldonado (que es la "verídica") sí que no me agrada nadita (aunque es un mirador excelente).


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaj la de aca no me afecta.. weno un poquito.. por lo colorinche pero la otra si es un atentado al buen gusto.

:wallbash:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Esta "torre de mamey" tiene su gracia


el nombre? =) En República dominicana había una fruta con el mismo nombre. =D=D=D=D


----------

